# Labels & Tags



## olcopper (Dec 26, 2016)

Does anyone know of a supplier for replacement labels and tags for South Bend tools?  I'm speaking of replacements for the metal tags showing thread charts etc normally affixed to machines, mine have become beat up and almost illegible---I had a contact at one time, but have misplaced the info, and they were laminated tags which is fine,  they would be for a 17X58  Turn -Nado.
Any help or suggestions will be appreciated---I did try the search but got no results.
olcopper


----------



## ro919 (Dec 26, 2016)

Just saw some on ebay, I searched south bend lathe plate.


----------



## olcopper (Dec 26, 2016)

I checked that site, thanks, but it had only one that might work, (the lubricants tag) but what I need is for a 17" Turn-Nado---although, I may get a couple of the generic South Bend brass tags,just to attach to the lathe, they appear to be very well manufactured.  The gentleman that originally contacted me said he had them, but they were laminated paper, rather than metal,which would be fine for my purposes.
olcopper


----------



## LucknowKen (Dec 26, 2016)

I don't think i have ever seen Turnado tags on the Ebay.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 26, 2016)

Have you contacted Grizzly Industrial South Bend Lathe division to see if they have these available for your lathe?


----------



## bac1972 (Dec 27, 2016)

Definitely contact Grizzly. They had a tag for my older 16" that I thought would be impossible to find. I had to have the part number. Luckily it was on the tag itself....


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 21, 2017)

Tagged for future ref.


----------

